# comfort king 730 loader doesn't work?



## metalman (Nov 22, 2010)

hey all i recently aquired a case 730 comfort king, I must admit i am not very knowledgabloe of this tractor. Anyway the hydraulic fluid had water in it and i meant to get to it before it got to cold up here but unfortunetly did not. I went to use it today to move snow and my loader doesn't move. i have it in my garage hoping to warm it up anyone have any ideas if it may just be froze or something else be causing this problem.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Not sure about the problem, but welcome!


----------



## metalman (Nov 22, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks, update i changed the fluid but the loader still does not work. just curious if a person has to bleed the system or something?


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum. I have no experiance my self with a hydraulic system. But it does seem to me that it should be bleed. Because you need to bleed a brake system and it is hydraulic.


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Kinda found this one a bit late but hows about a few particulars,,, does the loader run off the tractor hydraulics or an independant pump? If the tractor hydraulics are the 3pth and other remotes dead also or do they work? If it works off an independant pump mounted to the front of the crankshaft have you checked the coupling?


----------

